# Wide-angle Compact Camera (Budget - 15 K)



## Fubar (May 13, 2014)

Hi,

My friend is looking for a *wide-angle lens compact Camera under 15 K* and he is planning to buy it within 3 days. He will be using the cam mainly for daylight street photography.

The model which he has shortlisted is : *Nikon Coolpix L 830*. I would like to have your valuable suggestions regarding the same.


Thanks


----------



## nac (May 13, 2014)

It sounds like your friend is a photography enthusiast or at least he is interested in photography. 

A DSLR with a kit or prime lens would be a very good combo. But his budget is not sufficient. At least, it's better if he gets a camera in which he can adjust the exposure settings. I don't think he would be needing that 700mm tele zoom lens for street photography.


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2014)

nac he wants a wide angle...we have to find a camera which have the widest focal length....I think 24mm is the widest i have heard

- - - Updated - - -

I found out 3 models which are wider then rest

1. Fujifilm S4800 24mm at wide cost 13k
2. Canon powershot SX510HS 24mm wide cost 14k
3. Nikon Coolpix L830 22mm wide cost 14600

- - - Updated - - -

just for comparison for 22mm on a normal DSLR I would need a lens of 15mm ....and a normal 18-55 kit will give 27mm wide shots


----------



## nac (May 13, 2014)

^ 
I thought anything below 42.5mm is wide and 28mm is wide enough for street photography. 
Up to my knowledge, the widest compact camera lens is 20mm - FZ70. It's neither in the budget nor I am suggesting


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2014)

actually donno why soo much wide is needed for street photography ....but since he wants wide then he should get it  street photography need from 50mm-200mm mostly


----------



## Fubar (May 14, 2014)

yes, nac I agree he doesn't need that 700mm tele-zoom but he is demanding a wide angle lens at 15k.  I myself is using two lenses for my D90, the Nikkor 35mm 1.8 and a Nikkor 16-85mm that does the job. I rarely take my Tokina 11-16 2.8 out of the desiccator *sigh* but in his case which particular model do you suggest as best buy in terms of options and features?


----------



## nac (May 14, 2014)

Widest available (<24mm) in his budget
L330
L830
S6500
All three from Nikon. But none have manual exposure controls and the first two are new and not many reviews out there. S6500 is okish but poor battery life.

Do you think he would fancy used DSLR? If not,
TZ30 or P330.


----------



## driverace (May 14, 2014)

Hi,

I am interested - in bit of street/candid photography.
Before you take the plunge at a camera - with top priority for "wide angle", 
I would suggest you to take any friends camera (Compact/DSLR - doesn't really matter) - AND try the following:

1. Say with Some DSLR (kit lens) - go on street & try shooting with different focal lengths set  as 18 -24 - 35 - 55 mm. 
2. See *where *you are most comfortable at.

In my (_learning_) experience - I feel we tend to use the camera more above 35mm. 
(which actually is ~50mm of full frame equivalent).

Point of bringing this up is : 
You can realize how "*important*" is the wide angle aspect.
If it IS INDEED important for your style - go ahead with your selection (based on what others are suggesting/what you like from it).

*But*, IF YOU REALIZE - that you are okay not having the "wide angle" thing as the "top priority", 
then you can focus on more important things (_according to me_) which are :
Image quality, best sensor/results for given budget & decent reach (in my understanding - 5~10X is good enough).

Street photography does require you to be quick to get the "decisive moment" - as they call it!
"fast" camera should be on your priority too!
(fast = best -in class- focus speed in various lighting conditions, possibly wide aperture, good processor to support the glass/hardware)

Just my view,

Thanks,

*Ace.*


----------



## Fubar (May 14, 2014)

Thanks nac, I'll tell him about the P-330, If he can stretch his budget a bit I think the camera is worth having.


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2014)

yes P330 have all the quality of a good camera with better image quality then most P&S you can also check fujifilm X-F1


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 21, 2014)

I'd advise you to check out Olympus and Fujifilm cameras in this price range, they are (IMO) pretty good in comparison to the usual suspects (Canon/Sony/Nikon).


----------

